# 7 Speaker Wall Plates



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in the process of building my home theater. The carpenter is about ready start. I'm hoping the electrician will be on the same page as me. I'm going to install 7 speakers total. My components are going to be behind the screen wall. Should I install the Monoprice Banana Plug Speaker wall plates where I"m going to install the speakers? And where the components are behind the screen wall should install a master plate for the components? I just don't want to being winging it and doing the wrong thing. :huh:

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

There are different philosophies on how you can go about doing this. Some people like the fewest connection points (and reduced cost) and will just put holes where the wires will exit/enter wall spaces. Others like the clean looks of the wall plates. I personally like the clean looks and don't believe the extra connection points will cause noticeable signal degradation, so I would go with the banana and master plates. As long as you make sure the connections are good to the plates, there shouldn't be any issue using them.


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks. Do you like Monoprice's plates? http://bit.ly/8PqRCK


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I use them in my HT with banana plugs and have been very happy with them.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I plan on using a master wall plate in the wiring closet where my components will be and for the surround speakers (main left center and right speakers will be in wall so no plates there)
I like the clean simple look of the plates and everything is labeled. Just make sure all of your connections are solid and you should not have any problems.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Seawater said:


> Thanks. Do you like Monoprice's plates? http://bit.ly/8PqRCK


I purchased them but have not used them yet so not sure if I can answer that but lots of people use them and recommend them. I am also using their 12ga CL2 rated speaker wire, banana connectors, RCA's and redmere HDMI cables.


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you have a link to a master wall plate?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the one that I purchased, it also has HDMI on it which I will be running to my projector.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042503&p_id=6907&seq=1&format=2
They call it a Sound distribution wall plate. You would have something like that on the end with your components and then the individual wall plates at each speaker.


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

You all have been a great help. Thanks!


----------

